# Suddenly sensitive to light?



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know if this is a phase or possibly something I should be concerned about.

DS is really sensitive to light all of the sudden. Like when I lay him down to change him, he cries, turns his head from the light, and covers his face. He's fine as soon as he stands back up. And when we go outside and it's sunny, he buries his face in my shoulder until we get inside or in the car. And for the first time in his life he actually wants to wear sunglasses. I've been waiting until 4pm to take him to the park or wherever because I don't want him to refuse to play because his head is buried in my shoulder. And when I turn on a light inside, he covers his face and cries or a good 30 seconds while his eyes adjust. The light isn't even that bright.







He never seemed bothered by lights coming on before, except for maybe when it was the middle of the night and he'd been sleeping.

Thoughts?


----------



## hellen (Sep 24, 2004)

I have no idea if your son is experiencing the same thing I did but when I was a teenager I had a scratch on my corneas. Light killed me. I went to the eye doctor and they didn't do anything for it. It cleared up on its own after a week or so.
You might get some peace of mind by going to an optometrist just to be sure.


----------



## emmasmominar (Jan 12, 2006)

I would check with the ped just to be sure, I have never heard of it just being a phase.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I would get it checked out. My sons did go through a phase of that and they started wanting to wear hats. We passed through (for the most part--one son still does it in the car if driving and light is say flickering through trees). I do think it can be a phase.


----------



## alizarins (May 30, 2005)

My 3 year old went through this in the spring. I also realized that he was scratching his nose more than usual. I made an appointment with an allergist and he was diagnosed with tree pollen, dust mite and cat allergies.


----------

